# Mayan Calender explained.



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I found this and the lecturer had a lot of scientific data to back up the Mayan calender. It might just be that he is forcibly linking them together, but his information is interesting. This is 2/18 video


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

*Wow, you're really late to the party Daylight. I've knew that we would evolve soon forever. The tricky thing for me is getting other people to believe it.

This guy, however, is extremely annoying.
*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

haha I knew it too. But the system he is using if a little intriguing.


----------

